# Possibly shipping in a new buck--need opinions!



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok so I'm trying to improve my herd drastically. So I figured the way to do that would be to bring in a REALLY nice buck. I finally found one at a farm called OldSouth Farm


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Any pics? Bloodlines?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Anyway here he is-- http://www.oldesouth.citymax.com/catalog/item/3033880/5754520.htm he is the white one. Here is his dam-- http://www.oldesouth.citymax.com/articles/article/7539906/149743.htm and his sire-- http://www.oldesouth.citymax.com/nigerianbucks.html the very first pic.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

So this guy has a B* & an S* and is line bred on his dam who is 
SGCH/ARMCH, 3*M AR, 4*D +DLT 
ADGA Elite Doe
2014 LA 89 VEVE 
2013 AGS Top 10 for Butter Fat
And here is her DHIR milk tests:


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here are different pics of him courtesy of Oldesouth Farm...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He himself looks good, very dairy. I'm not too crazy about his dam's tiny teats though. Any picture of sire's dam? Does he have any full sisters you can get pics of?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

His sites dam is his dam -- he is line bred on her. If that makes sense...


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

If it were me...I would keep looking and/or put a reservation on a buckling for next year. Also, if you see a buck you like on a breeders website but he's not for sale, it's always worth it to contact the breeder and ask them that if they ever considered selling him if they would keep you in mind. If you're going to spend that much money I figure you might as well get something that you know you'll want years down the road.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Not to bash hard or anything, but it's an instant no for me. Look at his front feet, he's rolled back onto his heels, very coarse blending throughout, steep rump, downhill topline, long pasturns, just a no for me. Keep looking


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Not to bash hard or anything, but it's an instant no for me. Look at his front feet, he's rolled back onto his heels, very coarse blending throughout, steep rump, downhill topline, long pasturns, just a no for me. Keep looking


I considered this however it looks like for this breeder the kids are kind of ugly ducklings and once they freshen they turn into swans. Plus with kids they are constantly going through awkward growth spurts. For his hooves maybe he needs a trim or he does actually have bad pasterns.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I'll look at some other goats and post them on here! Thank you for all the inputs so far keep them coming!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I am buying a fantastic, proven ND buck....udders to die for in his daughters, dam and sisters. Show quality, plus blue eyes....and am paying 1/2 what you are paying.

I would keep looking too, there may be better buck prospects at a more reasonable price.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Ok thank you I will try to find some others!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Cedar view farm: 

I have weaned bucklings for sale out of GCH Little Tots Estate Cassia (LA score 92), SG LIttle Tots Estate Syeira (LA score 91), and SGCH Cedar View Isabella (LA score 90). 
There are a few others as well. You can see photos of them on: cedarviewsales.webs.com.
Thank you for your interest in Cedar View Farm goats. Our Does and Bucks can be seen on: cedarview.webs.com. We can talk about details and current photos if you see something you like.

I will post pics once I look at the goats.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

First bucklings:





















Dam : Cassia E 92 GCH 3*M














Sire: Fabrizo 







Sites Dam: Dianah Belle SGCH E91 2*M








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








See more info on dam and sires dam here:
http://cedarview.m.webs.com/site/mo...28&fw_sig_locale=en-US&fb_sig_network=fw#3121


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

They are asking $750


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Not a fan of Little Tots Estate , I would pass


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Next two:














Dam: Isabella SGCH 4*M CH after only 2 shows!!! VEEE 90





















Sire: Josephus







Sires Dam: Syeria SG 4*M E 91


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Not a fan of Little Tots Estate , I would pass


Reasons? Not all are tots estate.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

All the does you just posted don't have good teat placement nor size. Their top lines are not the best, I see some short rumps and some that are not too steep but could certainly be more level. What the buck's dam looks like is most likely what he will produce on his daughters. Some people really do LTE breeding, I just don't like the style of their goats.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Bucks four:




























Dam: Syeria SG 4*M E91 breeder said: Her last lactation produced over 1000# of milk, 75# buterfat, and 47# protein. 














Sire: J Nels Cappuccino







Sires Dam: Dimples CH VVEV 88


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

clementegal said:


> Bucks four:
> View attachment 96797
> 
> View attachment 96798
> ...


Nice sire on this one! Dams not too bad either, can you ask for better udder shots?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Sure I'll ask now! What you said makes sense. Don't worry though I emailed a bunch of people so there should be more options coming


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Of these two one will be available:














Dam: fortunata SG 3*M ffLA: VVVV86 (late prego & freshened day before other two LA's so she didn't participate)





















Sire: Nikelodian buttin' heads







Sires dam: rose MCH 2*M VEEE90


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

clementegal said:


> Of these two one will be available:
> View attachment 96806
> 
> View attachment 96807
> ...


Like the sire, not too crazy about the doe


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

clementegal said:


> Of these two one will be available:
> View attachment 96806
> 
> View attachment 96807
> ...


I think these are the best options you've posted so far, I especially like the chamoisee (?) buck. He has the brisket you're going for.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Sly Farms

Dam: Catalina MCH/CH/PGCH




Sire: Castle rock black oak *S 

Sires Dam: Sarafina GCH/ARMCH 2*M 2*D LA 88 VEVV


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> Nice sire on this one! Dams not too bad either, can you ask for better udder shots?


Here is another udder shot.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

New picture of the buck from sly farms


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

He looks pretty nice! Except I don't see much brisket, which is what you're looking to improve most, correct?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I'm just trying to improve the general appearance, show quality, and udders in my herd--so basically a buck with near perfect confirmation and amazing udders on his dam & sires dam...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I like the buck from sly farm. He seems so well balanced. Although take my words with a grain of salt! We only have one PB ND in aust!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Brisket on Castle Rock's Black Oak (sire of Sly Farms' buckling.) Dam's sire is Guy Noir.

http://www.castlerockfarm.net/bucks.html


----------



## Alleysalley02 (Jun 25, 2015)

He is very cute, but if I were you I'd keep looking. Good Luck!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Hey! Thank you for all the inputs so far I've actually found a few more so I'll post them in a sec


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Fairland farm chuckles







Dam: Nestle Quik CH/PGCH LA: 88VV+V, 6th place 5-6 year old at 2014 ADGA nationals. 





















Sire: Digger Wasp 2nd place yearling buck 2011 AGS Nationals







Sires Dam: Cricket 1*M, GCH/PGCH














Sires sires Dam: Bambi CH LA:91EEEE, 2nd place/2nd place udder 2013 ADGA Nationals, 4th place 5-6 yr old 2014 ADGA Nationals.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

There are like five more really nice bucks for sale that I'll try to post later but here is a link to their sales page in case anyone wants to see.http://www.fairlandfarm.com/id17.html


----------



## jmez61690 (Jun 16, 2015)

clementegal said:


> Fairland farm chuckles
> View attachment 97149
> 
> Dam: Nestle Quik CH/PGCH LA: 88VV+V, 6th place 5-6 year old at 2014 ADGA nationals.
> ...


I love this one! He looks like he's wearing a tuxedo. ::


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

jmez61690 said:


> I love this one! He looks like he's wearing a tuxedo. ::


Lol not exactly a deciding factor! He does look like that though


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here is another buck I'm looking at-from the same herd.
Banksia Ashbyi 
2011 ANDDA Reserve All American Jr Buck
1st place 9-12 month old buck - 2011 AGS Naitonals

Here Is what a buyer of a 2013 buyer said about one of Ashbyi's kids out of CH Kaapio Acres Bambi...."Delight was incredible at the Ft. Worth Stock Show! She easily won the Junior 9 months and under class both days out of 10 and 12 entries. Yesterday she won Reserve Grand Jr Doe over 30+ entries. Delight absolutely loved it!.....Eash time she walked into the ring commanding power and respect then was swiftly ushered to the first position....Then she stood calmly and chewed her cud.....The judge commented that Delight had "the best feet and legs I have seen today". This was after judging all the senior does and the Alpine and Lamancha juniors. Dawn Thank you for for the opportunity to own and care for such an outstanding individual.








Dam: tiger lily







Sire: Manuka Honey







Sires Dam: ARMCH Rosasharn's Buckwheat Honey 3*D 'E', 3*M EEEE 91, 07, ADGA 2010 Nat. Res. Champion Sr. Doe, AGS 2007 Nat. Champ.Sr.Doe








Ashbyis litter mate sister:


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here are some of ash's kids!!!
Beijing













1 in a million u













Black velvet







Flynn Ryder 








WOW!!!!!  and he is only 7.5 hrs from where I live so I could go pick him up and save like $500 in shipping fees!!!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Did I mention that Beijing was 1st place jr kid out of 26 at 2013 ADGA Nationals!!! And Million U was 5th place! All four of his kids that reside at fairland farm have at least one grand champion.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like you have a very hard choice to make!  So many nice bucks......

One thing that you didn't mention as part of your criteria is a good temperament. That can be passed on as well and is important to many people. The information you get ( if you ask) would be purely subjective, but still may prove to be useful. Some day I'd like to see scores for temperament testing on goats!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I agree with the temperament thing. My inlaws run a dairy and we AI all of our stock, they used to have temperament listed but got away from it for a awhile.. But all of a sudden it's coming back. We had a lot of "crazy" ones when they where not temperament testing Bulls.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I like Ash, but not that excited about the udders on his daughters. They also both look crooked. I would want to make sure it was just a coincidence that kids nursed them that way and that they didn't come in like that. Unfortunately, the udder shots on them only show udder shape, teats, medial, etc. It would be nice to see shots taken further back and from the side as well.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I'm definitely keeping temperament in the back of my brain. We can't have any mean goats at my house because I have a disabled brother and he has to be able to go outside and in the barn without the family worrying about his safety.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Here is another one this time from list valley Nigerians 













Dam: American honey 4*D 4*M













Sire: Toby Mac S* B* (this bucks litter mate brother was the 14 national premier sire)







Sires Dam: ARMCH/GCH Lacey 2*D 2*M (09 National GCH best udder) 













Sires sires dam: Lost Valley Zinfandel 3*D


----------



## dezlwezl (Jan 2, 2015)

Omg, Flynn Rider's pic! I have one of his doelings out of China; also have one of Banksia Ashbyi's daughters by Raspbery Beret!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

dezlwezl said:


> Omg, Flynn Rider's pic! I have one of his doelings out of China; also have one of Banksia Ashbyi's daughters by Raspbery Beret!


Really!?!? Have they freshened yet?? If so can you share pics of them and their udders?


----------



## dezlwezl (Jan 2, 2015)

I have a blurry pic of BA My Sharona's udder about 2 weeks fresh with 3 kids nursing, I'll try to post it. ( on phone here) China's doeling is from this spring, so still young. All of her goats that I've purchased are very sweet natured & friendly, including the adult buck Titanic!


----------



## dezlwezl (Jan 2, 2015)

Two of Sharona's bucklings & Flynn's doeling, she's on the right...


----------



## dezlwezl (Jan 2, 2015)

Sharona last winter...


----------



## dezlwezl (Jan 2, 2015)

Close-up of Flynn's girl, Tia


----------



## dezlwezl (Jan 2, 2015)

And just for fun, here's "The Bucks"; Sharona's 3, (I purchased her already bred, by Lido Shuffle) Titanic, & Chewie is laying in front; he's the only one that didn't come from Dawn!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Wow they are gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing your pictures


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I decided I'm going to buy two bucks... A confirmation buck (Ashbyi) and an udder buck--I haven't decided yet:| I'll post a few options in a second.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Option 1 
Dam: http://sinaithunder.com/guns-n-roses.html

Sire: http://sinaithunder.com/agnus-dei.html

Option 2
Dam: http://sinaithunder.com/charity.html

Sire: http://sinaithunder.com/agnus-dei.html

Option 3: 
Dam: http://sinaithunder.com/redemption.html (breed leader in production!!!)

Sire: http://sinaithunder.com/augustine.html

There may be a few more options coming but she has to shave them and take a look at them first. I might be able to get one of Lost Valley Dip N Dots bucklings!!!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Anyone know how to delete pictures? I forgot to ask permission from some breeders and they don't want them on here...


----------

